# Looking at a Beswood 250 slicer, any reviews?



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2020)

I know it is Swiss made and the blade is made in Italy specifically to handle shaving dry cured meats down to 0.5mm. For the price @$298.00 it sounds like a good buy for a mid-range Small Commercial/ Heavy-Use Home Model.

Beswood 10" Premium Chromium-plated Carbon Steel Blade Electric Deli Meat Cheese Food Slicer Commercial and for Home Use 240W Beswood250

Looking for opinions/reviews....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2020)

It looks to be pretty well built. The fact there's only 8" from the back of the deck to the blade might be a minor concern, I'd want to know if it came with some kind of blade sharpening devise. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes, built in blade sharpener.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks like a decent sharpener to me, but I've never heard of that brand.
I'll sell you a Torrey 12" commercial for $450, if you come pick it up.
Al


----------



## Cattoon (Mar 18, 2020)

I purchased one of these in November. I have used it 3-4 times to slice Canadian bacon. Last time it was 3 whole loins worth. I have no complaints, I have yet to use the sharpener and have not noticed it bogging down at all during use. I sliced some on the .5 setting and thin sliced is apparently everyone’s favorite around here. My favorite is approximately 3/16” but I don’t remember what that setting is, I just turn the dial till I like the thickness. I’m very satisfied with it. Cleaning isn’t too bad just tedious. I’ll be happy to answer any specific questions you have.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you for posting! Glad to know someone that can verify it will cut 0.5mm.


----------

